# Sickness & very dry nappies



## jmas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi

I have 8 month old twins.  One of the boys has been sick for the last 2 days.  He is fine all day and is still quite lively although he is slightly more tired and does have more quite times.  About half an hour after his dinner both nights he has brought almost all food and fluid up.  It is not just his dinner he is bringing up but his breakfast and lunch also.  He has had one bout of diahorrea.  

What is worrying me most is that his nappies have been almost bone dry for 2 days.  I have been giving him milk and extra drinks of water. 

How worried should I be?  Any advice.

I think i will take him to see the GP if I can get a 48 hr appointment.

Thanks


----------



## jmas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi

I have taken him to the doctors and was advised to give him as much fluid as possible.  I have been giving him extra milk and water and have had a few wet nappies but they are not as wet as they would normally be.

He is still having violent sickness which is happening a couple of hours after his last bottle.  Last night his bottle was at 7pm and at 9.30pm he started being sick and was still trying to bring some up at 12.30pm.  He was choking trying to bring the last of the sickness up and after that was quite blue around the mouth and quite floppy and extremely cold.  After a few minutes his colour returned and he was just exhausted.  I sat up the whole night checking he was still breathing.

The problem is when I took him to the doctors he seemed fine.  He is making noises and smiling and so looks ok but just a bit off colour.  The doctor did not think he seemed dehydrated.  He is hungry and I am giving him very small portions of food.  He has had one dirty nappy in the last 2 days .  

I am very worried as this has been going on for 4 days.  I would be grateful of any advice.

Thanks


----------

